# How long can you live if you smoke?



## punchwhiterightside (Feb 27, 2021)

How long can you live if you smoke?


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Feb 27, 2021)

About 1lb


----------



## Creature1969 (Feb 27, 2021)

Depends on which body part is on fire.


----------



## guitarguy10 (Feb 27, 2021)

6


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 27, 2021)

Until you expire.
FF


----------



## trxtom (Feb 27, 2021)

right up too the end


----------



## steve870 (Mar 2, 2021)

I'm not sure


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 2, 2021)

Until you die.


----------



## harrythehat (Mar 2, 2021)

Life for smokers is very much a one to one thing using cancer sticks in your weed will very likely shorten lifespan how much is another undetermined quantity some say smoking weed keeps you young.
Me will smoke weed to the end and in my death bed if I can


----------



## Millo (Mar 3, 2021)

harrythehat said:


> Life for smokers is very much a one to one thing using cancer sticks in your weed will very likely shorten lifespan how much is another undetermined quantity some say smoking weed keeps you young.
> Me will smoke weed to the end and in my death bed if I can


Fuken hell just finished my last pack of Greengo ( tobacco alternative ) from Amsterdam so I had to buy tobacco to smoke my hash with. Ughhh the nicotine buzz sucks so fucking bad! Ruins the vibe. Plus you lose all the weed taste. Next time I'm going to Holland I'll buy 20 packs of the stuff just to be sure.


----------



## harrythehat (Mar 3, 2021)

Millo said:


> Fuken hell just finished my last pack of Greengo ( tobacco alternative ) from Amsterdam so I had to buy tobacco to smoke my hash with. Ughhh the nicotine buzz sucks so fucking bad! Ruins the vibe. Plus you lose all the weed taste. Next time I'm going to Holland I'll buy 20 packs of the stuff just to be sure.


Why not smoke neat weed save's some bucks is a whole lot healthier 
Totally different buzz to get used to.
No more couchlock


----------



## Millo (Mar 3, 2021)

harrythehat said:


> Why not smoke neat weed save's some bucks is a whole lot healthier
> Totally different buzz to get used to.
> No more couchlock


I would but I don't always want to get super high af that I can no longer function. Not even necesarily couchlock but like mentally I become dumber and slower lol. So I usually "cut" it with that stuff. My next harvest is close and I'm happy to return to flower. Hash was never my cup of tea but that's what I have for now


----------



## harrythehat (Mar 3, 2021)

Millo said:


> I would but I don't always want to get super high af that I can no longer function. Not even necesarily couchlock but like mentally I become dumber and slower lol. So I usually "cut" it with that stuff. My next harvest is close and I'm happy to return to flower. Hash was never my cup of tea but that's what I have for now


Doesn't affect me like that. Maybe because of bipolar but I find my mind functions with better clarity. And can get stuff done used to smoke 3 joints in the morning before going swimming for a mile or so great place for working out problems


----------



## Millo (Mar 4, 2021)

harrythehat said:


> Doesn't affect me like that. Maybe because of bipolar but I find my mind functions with better clarity. And can get stuff done used to smoke 3 joints in the morning before going swimming for a mile or so great place for working out problems


Damn, I envy you. Wish my body would behave like that


----------



## Philvt420 (Mar 4, 2021)

1st and last smoke of the day must be cannabis- protects from nicotine nasties


----------



## Millo (Mar 4, 2021)

Philvt420 said:


> 1st and last smoke of the day must be cannabis- protects from nicotine nasties


Would you care to elaborate? Are you saying that smoking cannabis after having smoked tobacco clenses the lungs from nicotine and tobacco tar?


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 20, 2021)

punchwhiterightside said:


> How long can you live if you smoke?


I’ll be 72 this year. Been smoking since I was 14. I’m not on oxygen or any medicine. Walk 2-3 miles a day if the temperature is -15F or warmer. Not a fatty either. Stick with the sativas.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Mar 20, 2021)

I think it depends on the quality of your smoke.


----------



## Millo (Mar 21, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> I think it depends on the quality of your smoke.


Or maybe quality of your lifestyle?


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 22, 2021)

Genetics have a lot to do with it. Everything in moderation, avoid Tobacco completely in my opinion


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Mar 22, 2021)

More importantly, how long can you live without smoking? I'd be dead already if not for the help of Cannabis.  ..


----------



## BucketGrower (Mar 24, 2021)

Cannabis works better on me than coffee. Actually wakes me up and motivates me to do things where coffee.... I don't even know these days.... seems more of a habit than something that actually wakes me up.


----------



## Millo (Mar 24, 2021)

BucketGrower said:


> Cannabis works better on me than coffee. Actually wakes me up and motivates me to do things where coffee.... I don't even know these days.... seems more of a habit than something that actually wakes me up.


Damn I envy you. Cannabis makes me mentally slower. No matter if indica or sativa. Thereby I drink coffee ever morning.


----------



## Newb2indoor (Mar 24, 2021)

My grandma Betty is 98 and has chain smoked her whole life she also loves the vodka. I don’t recommend this lifestyle but it doesn’t seem to have affected at least her.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 30, 2021)

Just stay away from Dallas and you will live longer.


----------



## Moldy (Mar 30, 2021)

punchwhiterightside said:


> How long can you live if you smoke?


If you smoke clean weed you'll live about 2-3 years longer.


----------



## Oldreefer (Mar 30, 2021)

My story about cigs and weed....and living.
In 1967, at 18 and first year of college, cold weather began causing sharp chest pains that was dx'ed as 'blebs' leaking causing the knife like pains.... Took some kind of pharm shit but mostly just avoided cold when possible. Still occasional issues.
In 1977, I enjoyed Sunday hot dates flying around in a light plane with a favorite bong....one winter day with snow on the ground.... damn pretty from a birds view.
My left lung collapsed. Xrays showed nothing else so exploratory surgery was done....and opened up I was....

Paranoid as hell because weed WAS ILLEGAL, I decided to advise the surgeon that I was a pretty heavy cannabis user...had been 7 years..

Well, in walked the surgeon and before I could speak, he began praising me for being a non smoker...my lung tissue was pink as new...

Kept my weed news to myself.

The problem was a grapefruit sized cyst in a lung...same type soft tissue that just didn't stand out in xrays over the 10 yrs....

I lost 1 of 5 lobes of my lungs and told if I was a cigarette smoker, I'd have been dead years ago.

Been smoking weed for 50 years now. Have never had another lung issue.

A funny story about my ICU stay...

I would get sick after the pain shots I was being given....but the one nurse would give me a shot that wouldn't bother me at all...
I told a nurse I wanted a shot like 'the other nurse' gave.....

Guess what, was found that my pain shots were being taken by someone else.

BOTTOM LINE>>>>Nurse was fired and prosecuted and I found out I couldn't tolerate pain meds. To this day, after several surgeries and life wounds, my only pain relief is cannabis.


----------



## J2M3S (Apr 26, 2021)

Luckily, I am not planning on living forever anyways.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Apr 26, 2021)

Oldreefer said:


> My story about cigs and weed....and living.
> In 1967, at 18 and first year of college, cold weather began causing sharp chest pains that was dx'ed as 'blebs' leaking causing the knife like pains.... Took some kind of pharm shit but mostly just avoided cold when possible. Still occasional issues.
> In 1977, I enjoyed Sunday hot dates flying around in a light plane with a favorite bong....one winter day with snow on the ground.... damn pretty from a birds view.
> My left lung collapsed. Xrays showed nothing else so exploratory surgery was done....and opened up I was....
> ...


 Howdy, I have similar experiences with my Kidney specialist. When i was being vetted for a kidney transplant I told the interviewers of my cannabis use. They nodded and said " let's just keep that to ourselves for now. 6 years into my transplant and my doctors always comment on how nice and clear my lungs sound! 
So, in closing, it's OK to smoke, just be smokin' the good stuff ...


----------



## BobThe420Builder (Apr 26, 2021)

A month and about a Pound


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Apr 26, 2021)

Maybe I would live longer if I flushed...


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Apr 26, 2021)

The wife said I'd live longer if I put the seat back down after flushing...


----------



## BobThe420Builder (Apr 26, 2021)

Flushing for sure will get you 2pounds


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Apr 26, 2021)

If I defoliate first, maybe 2.25!


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Aug 8, 2021)

punchwhiterightside said:


> How long can you live if you smoke?


120 if started at 10 years of age. Should be ingesting also if smoker. Medicinally better imo.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 10, 2021)

I'll live until they take my meds away!


----------

